
Can we prevent a surge in pandemic-related homelessness? - finphil
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/08/can-we-prevent-surge-covid19-pandemic-homelessness-eviction-poverty/
======
ganafagol
In the U.S. context, the obvious answer is "no". It's the land of the free,
where unions are the devil and talking about social security is compared to
wanting to turn the country into Venezuela.

